# Simple design... Cut One Template or Two?



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a simple cap design I did last night and I'm wondering what the general consensus is?...

Would you cut two templates or would you cut one?...

I always wonder if it's my brushing technique or if I should be cutting two templates....

The crystal stones are ss10 and the blue stones are ss6...

So in theory I should be able to brush in the crystal stones and then brush in the blue stones right?...

I just wonder how you would do it?...

Kevin


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

You have to make one or several? 

Unless I was making just one, I would cut two templates. It's just so much easier that way.....


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I would just cut one template and brush in the two different size stones.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I did one similar to this where the two colors were clearly separated and I just did one template. I lightly masked off the outer part and brushed the stones into the middle. Then I removed the masking tape and brushed in the outer holes. It worked great! I only had to use tweezers on a few holes.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I would cut one template. Try doing a short horizontal back and forth sweeping motion in stead of a circular motion with the brush. I find that the ss06 go in much easier this way and it doesn't knock out other stones in the process. I also work from left to right. Not sure if that makes a difference or not but changing my sweeping direction definitely did.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Pull my finger I'll cut 1!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I wound up cutting one template to try... While it worked it did take a little fussing with.... 

I think for smaller quantities it would be good enough... If I had a 100 to do then probably two templates would win out especially given the size of this design....

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I would cut 2 templates no matter what. SO much easier to brush the stones in. Plus, say you make 1 template for one or two shirts and then later you get an order for 100. Then you have to cut 2 templates and have wasted the material from the first cut.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a good video example I just ran across by accident...

Rhinestone Training: Brushing Multi-color Stones into a Template with 2 Sizes - YouTube

They certainly make it look easy... LOL

Kevin


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm with Stephanie -- I prefer separate templates and would cut 2.


----------

